

Show HN: Let's connect home libraries around the world - damell
http://bibliofair.com

======
damell
Is the book you are looking for too expensive or always unavailable in your
local library? Would you like to save both money and nature and rather buy a
used one? BiblioFair helps you find publications available for sale, donation
or lending in home libraries located close to you!

BiblioFair also allows you to share the best bits of your own home library
with both friends and unknown fellow readers and find people that might
benefit from those dusty books that only take up room on your shelves.

Sign up at BiblioFair.com and check it out. It takes less than a minute and
does not cost a dime.

Let's get the books flowing!

------
eitland
Shows up in some kind of Eastern European language to me.

(The Enlish translation is hidden behind a link called "Jazyk").

Tip: Make language selection obvious for people who doesn't know the language
displayed.

~~~
damell
There is a selection of language at the bottom of page as well. But I agree we
should make it more obvious. Thanks for feedback

------
imsky
Is insurance provided for book loans? I know some people keep public library
books forever and just renew them, how is this issue addressed?

~~~
damell
It's entirely up to users whether they trust each other, they set up a deposit
or they can lend the books only to their friends

------
eponeponepon
"Keep a list of your material goods online"? This seems... less than wise.

~~~
damell
Where did you find that sentence? Landing page?

~~~
chazu
I think he's paraphrasing/summarizing.

I like the idea, myself, kind of like an orchestrated BookCrossing. I'm a
little too fond of most of my books (especially the hard to find ones) to lend
them out to friends let alone strangers, though. :)

